

Paulina Sygulska on: How to network effectively - jerome_etienne
http://swombat.com/2011/2/24/paulina-sygulska-how-to-network-effectively

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The Paulina article links to a blog post by Jacques. here's the HN discussion
of that post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2245063>

~~~
dhimes
I'm actually reading _your_ book right now (took a break to check HN). It's
very good, quite impressive really. I've been around a while and I'm learning
quite a bit from it. Nice work!

[EDIT: oops, as RiderOfGiraffes points out, I have mistaken his identity]

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's cool.

No, wait, my book? I haven't written a book.

Have I?

~~~
dhimes
So sorry- I confused your handle. This site is such a PITA with my iphone that
I didn't trouble to double-check (and the app I bought for it is crashing
every time I try to post). After reading your comment I went to a computer and
verified that I had, indeed, fucked up.

But, anyway, since I brought it up, the book I'm checking out is here:
<http://exilelifestyle.com/learn-network-better/> It contains a similar point-
of-view as the article here, but, of course, has a lot more depth. Networking
is something I'm very bad at, and so I'm interested in learning more about it.
I don't want to make a career out of it. I just want to be able to do it well
in the appropriate situations. I'm pretty much a social clod left to my
natural state.

------
feelin_tired
Great post, worst thing about networking is learning howto approach first. I
read somewhere best way to train is to talk to people in a lift. If it all
goes pear-shaped at least you have have a few seconds

~~~
Pow
Once I set myself a challenge of asking "How are you feeling today?" to at
least one strange person on the tube a day. Good for getting out of your
comfort zone as a networker :)

------
tintin
One more tip: You are networking with the people in the room, not with the
ones on your mobile phone.

------
Psyonic
This makes sense on one level, but it's confusing on another. As a recent
transplant to the bay area and an engineer at a big company, I don't feel like
I have many "leads" to offer people. But in order to meet people, I need to
network. How does one begin the process?

